# Nib question



## SSGMEADER (Jul 2, 2012)

I searched a bit on the forums but couldnt find the answer to my question so I was hoping the experts could maybe help out a little bit. I have a friend asking me to make him a fountain pen, and he stated he prefers a .5 tip. Does any one know what this equates to in terms of fine/medium ect. Also does anyone know of a specific kit that comes with a .5 tip? I was leaning towards the gentleman or gentleman jr. But I can't find the nib tip size anywhere. (this was his only request that it be .5)

Thanks Guys


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Nib size*

The Jr Gent 1 (I think the Jr Gent 2 also) comes with what is classed as a mediium nib.  It can probably be changed but I've never done it so I don't know.  I have a couple of pens comparable to the full sized gent and I think they have a broader standard tip than the Jrs.  That is just based on writing I think the full sized write wider.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 2, 2012)

As a "fast and loose" rule of thumb, .5 equates to extra fine, .75 = fine, 1.0 = medium.
Anything less than .5 or greater that 1.0= equals special order, or work harder to sell what's in stock

Tongue firmly in cheek


----------



## SSGMEADER (Jul 2, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks I had found this nib chart, after posting on here. So I guess though my original question stands, and fountain pen kits you could recommend that come stock with a fine or extrafine nib?  Or is it typically a medium?

If I did go with a gent or gent jr. what fine/xtrafine nib would you recommend as an upgrade? which ones have you had luck with compatability wise?

again thanks for the help guys.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 3, 2012)

They all come with a medium, there are three or four vendors here that sell x fine nibs, Classic Nib, Indy Pen Dance, and Miester Nib . All of these will fit the Jr.11 series.



SSGMEADER said:


> Thanks I had found this nib chart, after posting on here. So I guess though my original question stands, and fountain pen kits you could recommend that come stock with a fine or extrafine nib? Or is it typically a medium?
> 
> If I did go with a gent or gent jr. what fine/xtrafine nib would you recommend as an upgrade? which ones have you had luck with compatability wise?
> 
> again thanks for the help guys.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's a nice chart from Mr. Binder that shows line widths...

http://www.richardspens.com/pdf/strokewidths.pdf


----------

